# Help: Transferring Africans From One Tank To Another



## Frank1971 (Aug 23, 2010)

I have been cycling a 55 gallon tank, which I soon will be moving my Malawi Cichlids from a 29 gallon and into the bigger tank. What's the best way to do that? 

Put them into bags and do the three cups of water into the bag while it hangs on top of the tank to acclimate?

I know allot of people prefer the drip method, but all my tanks are the same ph and temperature, do I have to take it that slowly?

Has anyone moved their fish from one tank to another, and what's an efficient way to do that, without hurting the fish?


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

just to be safe you may want to bag them and let them float to aclimate. I have guppies that I've just transfered. But I have a lot of guppies due to them breeding like rabbits.


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

Back in December I moved all my Africans from a 55 to a 100. I filled a 10g with water from the 55g. Put all the fish from the 55 into the 10, looked a bit crowded. 

I then set up the 100 with new substrate, all the rocks, plants (plastic) filters and driftwood from the 55 went into the 100. Filled the 100g with water the same temp as the 55, added prime.

I then netted the fish from the 10g and placed them directly into the 100g. All the fish did great.


----------

